# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  [Tanya] Ganti ukuran pipa dari 1" ke 2" apa ada efeknya?

## agent23

Suhu2x numpang nanya yah.

Saya ada trickle tower yang disupport pake pompa mitsubishi 250l/Min (varries tergantung tinggi).

Kondisi sekarang di kolam pakai pipa 2" dari pompa lalu di reduce ke 1" dan setelahnya dicabang 2 untuk 2 titik shower di TT.

Yang saya ingin tanyakan apakah kalo saya langsung menggunakan pipa 2" all the way ke TT (tanpa reducer dan cabang) apakah mempengaruhi volume air yang keluar di TT (istilahnya karena ngk ada reducer jadi air ngk mampet/alias banyak hambatan gitu).

Mohon pencerahannya  ::   ::

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

